# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Комплексный сравнительный анализ антиSpyWare - подбор "кандидатов" и выбор методик

## Зайцев Олег

Ввиду того, что программ борьбы со SpyWare в последнее время расплодилось много, я предлагаю произвести сравнительное тестирование наиболее распространенных из них.

Предлагаемая методика тестов:

*1. Инсталляция-деинсталляция.*

Цель теста - исследовать корректность установки программы, изучить, не "хулиганит" ли ее инсталлятор в системе и насколько чисто проходит деинсталляция. 

Задача - оценить, насколько безопасна для системы установка программы

*2. Анализ вмешательства в работу системы*. 

Цель теста - изучить, какие функции системы перехватываются (и перехватываются ли вообще - это в принципе актуально для монитора). 

Задача - оценить возможность конфликтов с другим антивирусным ПО

*3. Проверка на False Alarms (ложные срабатывания)*. 

Цель теста - изучить, дает ли программа ложные срабатывания на заведомо чистых системах. Если дает, то соответственно количество и степень тяжести. База чистых объектов и системных файлов у меня весьма внушительная, так что проблем не будет. Подозрения эвристика ложными срабатываниями предлагаю не считать (т.е. False Alarm считаем однозначную классификацию системного объекта в качестве "зверя")

Задача - оценить количество и степень тяжести ложных срабатываний

*4. Проверка эффективности проверки и лечения системы от стандартных "зверей"*. 

Цель теста - заражение специально выделенного ПК ITW разнообразных SpyWare, AdWare, TrojanDownloader, Dialer в достаточно большом количестве и оценка эффективности борьбы с ними. Для оценки предполагается провести поиск и лечение в максимально возможном режиме

Задача - оценить качественно и количественно эффективность работы программы

*5. Проверка эффективности эвристики и методик обнаружения маскирующихся "зверей"*

Цель теста - заражение специально выделенного ПК ITW образцами AdWare с Rootkit- механизмом, встроенным кейлоггером, труднолечимых программ типа Look2Me

Задача - оценить качественно и количественно эффективность работы программы по данным разновидностям 

*6. Проверка монитора (если таковой есть)* 

Цель теста - оценка качества работы монитора программы, если таковой имеется. Методика - обход "злачных" мест в Инет (естественно, порядок обхода и набор сайтов будет одинаков для всех подопытных), и оценка количества остановленных/не остановленных монитором "зверей".

*7. Общий анализ методик программы* 

Цель теста - попытка оценить методику проверки системы, метод поиска "зверей" (имена, сигнатуры, контрольные суммы файлов и т.п.), 

Задача - оценить вероятность ложного срабатывания 

------------

Для проведения тестов необходимо определиться со списком программ, которые должны быть подвержены тестированию и методикой. Предлагаемая методика изложена выше, но, возможно я что-то упустил .... - короче говоря, нужно обсудить.



Тест я предполагаю сделать максимально объективным и _повторяемым_ (т.е., как видно на некоторых моих тестах - _берем X, кладем туда-то - получаем результат такой-то_ - т.е. если кто-то не верит (что нормально - я тоже скептически подхожу к анализу любой системы), то можно самостоятельно легко повторить некий тест и подтвердить/опровергнуть результат.
-------
Текущий список:
1.Ad-Aware SE (http://www.lavasoft.ru/, 2.5 мб, free)
2.Spybot-S&D (http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/, 4.15 мб, free)
3.Spy Sweeper (http://www.webroot.com/products/spysweeper-indepth/, v3.5, 3.8 мб, 30$)
4.a2 (http://www.emsisoft.com/en/, http://download1.emsisoft.com/a2personalsetup.exe, v1.6, 2 мб)
5.Microsoft AntiSpyware (http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx, 6.5 мб)
6.CounterSpy (http://www.sunbelt-software.com/) 13 МБ, v 1.0.29, 20$
7.SpySubtract от Trend Micro (http://www.intermute.com/products/spysubtract.html) 30$, v3.0 Pro, 2.1 МБ
8.XoftSpy (http://www.paretologic.com/xoftspy/lp/14/, 1.5 мб, )
9.SpywareBlaster (http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sbdownload.html., v3.4, 2.5 мб)
10.WinPatrol (http://www.winpatrol.com/news.html, v9.1, 1 мб)
11.Ewido security suite (http://www.ewido.net/ , 2.4 мб)
12.McAfee AntiSpyware (http://us.mcafee.com/root/package.as...d=206&cid=9904) 6.86 Мб, 29.99$
13.CA PestPatrol Anti-Spyware (http://store.ca.com/) 40$, 12 МБ Corporate-версия, 
14.ZoneAlarm Spyware Detector (https://www.zonelabs.com/) ?! только OnLine сканер
15.Spyware Doctor (https://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/) 3.42 МБ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Предлагаемый список программ:
Ad-Aware SE 
Spybot-S&D
Spy Sweeper
a2 
Microsoft AntiSpyware

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Ну вот, пять кандидатов уже есть ... плюс еще CounterSpy и SpySubtract от Trend Micro - они в сущности уже тестировались, но для объективности нужно их добавить ...

----------


## drongo

http://www.paretologic.com/xoftspy/lp/14/
его тоже следует , люди его хвалят- однако я этой компании не доверяю , так как было много в своё время ложных срабатываний .

----------


## rav

А я бы ещё назвал AVZ......

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А я бы ещё назвал AVZ......


 AVZ если и пойдет, то вне конкурса. Причина в том, что если я буду вести его тестирование, то имхо это не совсем некорректно/этично и наведет тень на объективность теста... Но есть и объективная причина - AVZ обучается по данным моей автоматической системы поиска ITW "зверей" в инет и по моей коллекции - он "знает" 100% из коллекции и то, что отлавливается по моим методикам....

----------


## SDA

Предлагаю добавить к списку SpywareBlaster версии 3.4, а также неплохую утилиту для защиты оси - WinPatrol 9.1- http://www.winpatrol.com/news.html (использую ее года 2 никаких нареканий и глюков не было).

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Может в список и эти добавить?-

 Ewido security suite 
 McAfee AntiSpyware 
 PestPatrol Anti-Spyware 
 ZoneAlarm Spyware Detector
 Spyware Doctor

----------


## Зайцев Олег

ОК, я списочек сформировал в хвосте первого поста.
Осталось только изыскать URL на все указанные продукты - я потихоньку начал заполнять списочек ....

----------


## kps

Вот URL-ки к первым пяти:
1.Ad-Aware SE (http://www.lavasoft.ru/)
2.Spybot-S&D (http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/) - скоро должна выйти версия 1.4
3.Spy Sweeper (http://www.webroot.com/products/spysweeper-indepth/)
4.a2 (http://www.emsisoft.com/en/)
5.Microsoft AntiSpyware (http://www.microsoft.com/athome/secu...e/default.mspx)

Нужно еще упомянуть, что участникам предоставлены равные условия - тестироваться должна самая свежая версия с последним обновлением баз.

----------


## drongo

> Предлагаю добавить к списку SpywareBlaster версии 3.4, .


она же только ввиде прививки работает . добавляет в реестр плохие сайты и актив-х , куки и всё . чистить она не не умеет .

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> она же только ввиде прививки работает . добавляет в реестр плохие сайты и актив-х , куки и всё . чистить она не не умеет .


Значит, для нее будут прочерки в тестах 3,4,5,7 ... а в п.п. 6 проверим эффективность прививки.

*to kps*
Спасибо, я занес урлы в список

----------


## drongo

хочу напомнить , у а2 есть монитор - но нужно скачивать персонал версию и зарегиться на сайте . (30 дней бесплатно ) http://download1.emsisoft.com/a2personalsetup.exe

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

6. Проверка монитора (если таковой есть) Методика - обход "злачных" мест в Инет.

А как это будет реализовано? - обход сразу после установки на эталонную систему?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> 6. Проверка монитора (если таковой есть) Методика - обход "злачных" мест в Инет.
> 
> А как это будет реализовано? - обход сразу после установки на эталонную систему?


Ну, я пока точно не знаю, стоит подумать и обсудить. Я пока вижу примерно такую методику - ставим на эталонно чистую систему подопытного, а затем производим обход сайтов - и смотрим на его реакцию и на то, пролезет что или нет. Затем сносим все под нуль - ставим на чистую систему второго и так по новой.
Второй метод я пробую -  можно эмулировать несколько вредоносных сайтов на своем веб сервере (я сейчас ак раз этим занимаюсь - страницы с скриптами - инсталляторами легко найти и чуть-чуть подправить). Тогда эксперимент будет эталонным на все 100% - все будет инсталлироваться с моего сервера, бедет 100% повторяемость.
Наконец метод 3 - запускаем по очереди отобранные TrojanDownloader (монитор должен остановить илиTrojanDownloader, и (или) то, что он затаскивает).

----------


## RiC

AnVir - http://anvir.com/index_ru.htm 
на антивирус эта пародия явно не тянет, а за антиспайварь может и сойти.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> AnVir - http://anvir.com/index_ru.htm 
> на антивирус эта пародия явно не тянет, а за антиспайварь может и сойти.


 На антиспайвера эта штука тоже не тянет - я качнул ее для пробы, из 10000 образцов распозналось 40 ... (MyDoom, Sven, NetSky, Bagle). Из категорий AdWare и SpyWare - из 4000 образцов найдено 0. Это и не удивительно - несжатая база вирусных дефиниций у него - 4 кб. Т.е. это навороченный TaskManager с элементами детектирования "зверей"

----------


## Geser

Я предлагаю методику такую. Виртуальный комп. Ходим по всяким злачным местам, заражаем его. После этого делаем снапшот, и на этом снапшоте тестируем все программы. Так для всех будут одинаковые статовые условия.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я предлагаю методику такую. Виртуальный комп. Ходим по всяким злачным местам, заражаем его. После этого делаем снапшот, и на этом снапшоте тестируем все программы. Так для всех будут одинаковые статовые условия.


 Имеено так и будет выполнен тест 3,4,5 - только вместо виртуального будет скорее всего обычный с системой восстановления данных на диске из снимка - так более реалистично. Проблема с монитором - ка проверить его работоспособность и эффективность ? По идее только хождением по злачным местам или путем поочередного запуска некоторого набора TrojanDownloader. Первый метод более правильный, т.к. позволить проверит фильтры, прививки и т.п., которые может понаставить монитор

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Возник ряд моментов:
12.McAfee AntiSpyware - продукт есть, а триальной версии для теста - нет
13.CA PestPatrol Anti-Spyware (http://store.ca.com/) - не понятно, где его взять. 
14.ZoneAlarm Spyware Detector (https://www.zonelabs.com/) - я нашел только его OnLine сканер

----------


## Ghost

да и вообще, просто Вирусы немного затаились. остались только добрые Spy и AD.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

именно ;-)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Всем привет. Читаю форум с мая-июня прошлого года.Спасибо ВСЕМ-научился не переустанавливать систему на чужих компьютарах. На самом деле спасибо.
> Но прошу прощения, с первого дня чтения форума, у меня периодически возникает чувство,что форум этот проплачен ЛК (спасибо ей за мои ЛИЧНЫЕ компьютеры).
> Виртуальный вопрос к Олегу З.
> Наблюдается картина, что близкие  конкуренты ЛК имеют пробелы в Ваших тестах в размере 30-40 %.
> А если подобные тесты проведёт человек  близкий  к  McAfee, какие результаты покажет например Касперски или тот же Web  или Panda (не к слову будет сказана))))?


 Эти тесты являются 100% объективными ... поскольку не делается секрета из того, что проверяется/пропускается и т.п. - и я к примеру всегда могу предъявить то, что не поймал на тестах конкретный продукт. А ЛК не зря не участвует в тествах, равно как VBA и ряд других - просто нечесно сравнивать продукты, находящиеся в неравных условиях с точки зрения получения образцов вирусни. А тенденции сохранились до сих пор. Вот пример:
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.31.1.0 08.19.2005 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 08.19.2005 no virus found 
AVG 718 08.19.2005 no virus found 
Avira 6.31.1.0 08.19.2005 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.0 08.19.2005 Trojan.Win32.Candebe 
CAT-QuickHeal 7.03 08.20.2005 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20050725 08.18.2005 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.32b 08.19.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 08.20.2005 Win32/Candebe!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 11.9.1.0 08.19.2005 Win32.Canbede 
Fortinet 2.41.0.0 08.20.2005 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 08.19.2005 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 08.19.2005 AdWare.Look2Me.U 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 08.20.2005 not-a-virus:AdWare.Look2Me.ab 
McAfee 4563 08.19.2005 potentially unwanted program Adware-Look2Me 
NOD32v2 1.1198 08.19.2005 Win32/Adware.Look2Me 
Norman 5.70.10 08.18.2005 no virus found 
Panda 8.02.00 08.19.2005 Adware/Look2Me 
Sophos 3.96.0 08.19.2005 no virus found 
Sybari 7.5.1314 08.20.2005 Win32/Candebe!Trojan 
TheHacker 5.8.2.091 08.18.2005 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.4 08.19.2005 AdWare.Look2Me.ab 
----
Это один из образцов тестовой коллекции - попал он туда в ходе отлова этого самого look2me на одном из ПК обратившихся за помощью пользователей. Картина детектирования за прошедшие пару месяцев не изменилась, только BitDefender его ранее не ловил, теперь ловит - Trojan.Win32.Candebe

----------


## Ghost

Я почему-то не сомневаюсь в объективности Ваших тестов)), но вопрос в том,что если подобный тест проведёт человек, обменивающийся базами,например с McAfee, то результаты будут подобными  Вашим, будет так же 30-40% провалов, включая Касперски?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я почему-то не сомневаюсь в объективности Ваших тестов)), но вопрос в том,что если подобный тест проведёт человек, обменивающийся базами,например с McAfee, то результаты будут подобными  Вашим, будет так же 30-40% провалов, включая Касперски?


 Нет, не должен быть. 
Я подсчитывал "поправку", учитывающую отправку ITW, входящих в тестовую коллекцию, производителям антивирусов (прикидочно конечно). Так вот в случае с Касперским погрешность составляет не более 5%, в случае VBA/Edwido/Stop эта поправка существенно больше, т.к. обмен с ними гораздо интенсивнее - в данном случае не менее 20%. Однако связать "процент влияния" и "процент промахов" напрямую нельзя ... обмен основан на том, что по мере отлова ITW идет их рассылка, без проверки, детектируют их антивири участников обмена  или нет.

----------


## DenZ

Олег, а Вы не могли бы протестировать бета-версию *DrWeb 4.33* для серверов?
Хотелось бы узнать насколько она лучше старой версии 4.32, протестированной на 5-й странице. 
Как обещают разработчики: "Это новое антивирусное ядро Dr.Web 4.33 с многократно улучшенной антивирусной функциональностью...", кроме того добавлены новые пакеры, поддержка расширенных баз и т.д.

Дистрибутив с ключом можно взять отсюда: http://beta.drweb.com/
Сам сканер работает и без инсталляции и не только на серверах. Его можно скачать и без дистрибутива, как написано здесь: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=53409&postcount=10 , выполнив пункты 1-4, и можно запускать сканер 4.33 с последними базами.

----------


## Iceman

> Олег, а Вы не могли бы протестировать бета-версию DrWeb *4.33* для серверов?
> Хотелось бы узнать насколько она лучше старой версии 4.32, протестированной на 5-й странице. 
> Как обещают разработчики: "Это новое антивирусное ядро Dr.Web 4.33 с многократно улучшенной антивирусной функциональностью...", кроме того добавлены новые пакеры, поддержка расширенных баз и т.д.
> 
> Дистрибутив с ключом можно взять отсюда: http://beta.drweb.com/
> Сам сканер работает и без инсталляции и не только на серверах. Его можно скачать и без дистрибутива, как написано здесь: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=53409&postcount=10 , выполнив пункты 1-4, и можно запускать сканер 4.33 с последними базами.


$-)))). А есть ли смысл бета-версию тестировать?

----------


## DenZ

> $-)))). А есть ли смысл бета-версию тестировать?


Эта бета вряд ли будет отличаться от релиза! Если верить баг-трекеру DrWeb в тест-лабе ее "вылизывают" уже с марта месяца!
Вот и хотелось бы узнать, а есть ли "прорыв" в отлове вирусов по сравнению со старой версией (см. стр.5 этой ветки) или это только очередная правка старых багов... тогда и не стоит ждать релиза...

----------


## Geser

> Эта бета вряд ли будет отличаться от релиза! Если верить баг-трекеру DrWeb в тест-лабе ее "вылизывают" уже с марта месяца!
> Вот и хотелось бы узнать, а есть ли "прорыв" в отлове вирусов по сравнению со старой версией (см. стр.5 этой ветки) или это только очередная правка старых багов... тогда и не стоит ждать релиза...


Так базы те же. Какой прорыв может быть? В лучшем случае паковщиков добавили.

----------


## DenZ

> В лучшем случае паковщиков добавили.


А этого мало? Пакеров добавили несколько десятков и "новые вирусные базы, размер которых уменьшен в связи с технологическим усовершенствованием самого ядра" (цитата с сайта производителя).

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А этого мало? Пакеров добавили несколько десятков и "новые вирусные базы, размер которых уменьшен в связи с технологическим усовершенствованием самого ядра" (цитата с сайта производителя).


 Потестить можно ... если есть прямой линк для закачки, чтобы мне не искать - то нет проблем

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*Spy Cleaner Gold 9.5*
Размер около 9 МБ, инсталлятор. В базе 489 компонентов ... (и 430 CLSID).
Сканирует быстро, ищет "замечательно" - из 4528 пропущено 4277 и поймано соответственно 251 зверь (наиболее избитые и распространенные)
Промахи:
*AdvWare	1094*
Adware	2
*Backdoor	431*
Constructor	1
*Dialer	446*
Downloader	1
Email-Flooder	1
Email-Worm	31
Exploit	12
HackTool	2
Hoax	1
IM-Worm	6
Net-Worm	25
P2P-Worm	3
Porn-Dialer	2
Porn-Downloader	1
PornWare	1
PSWTool	1
RiskWare	4
*Spy	438
Trojan	202*
Trojan-Clicker	68
*Trojan-Downloader	825*
Trojan-Dropper	85
Trojan-Proxy	38
Trojan-PSW	32
*Trojan-Spy	499*
Virus	22
Worm	3
Общее число файлов: 4277

----------


## DenZ

> Потестить можно ... если есть прямой линк для закачки, чтобы мне не искать - то нет проблем


О.К. Вот сюда:  http://rapidshare.de/files/4251317/433_Scanner.rar.html
закачал отдельно Сканер от *Dr.Web 4.33* (~ 2,4 Мб).
Просто скачиваем, распаковываем и запускаем. Инсталляция не нужна, работает на всех Windows-системах, полнофункциональный ключ на месяц (для бета-тестеров), актуализация баз (с расширенными) на 2005-08-22 (18:21).

Олег, очень интересно получить результаты тестирования.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> О.К. Вот сюда: http://rapidshare.de/files/4251317/433_Scanner.rar.html
> закачал отдельно Сканер от *Dr.Web 4.33* (~ 2,4 Мб).
> Просто скачиваем, распаковываем и запускаем. Инсталляция не нужна, работает на всех Windows-системах, полнофункциональный ключ на месяц (для бета-тестеров), актуализация баз (с расширенными) на 2005-08-22 (18:21).
> 
> Олег, очень интересно получить результаты тестирования.


Файл я забрал - результат прогона по тестовой коллекции будет завтра, но пока он интересен - я пустил его по домашним коллекциям, а он мне ПК намертво повесил (в момент зависания стремительно растет объем ОЗУ, потребленного сканером, загрузка системы 100%). Анализ показал, что он доходит до одного из файлов и зависает (файл я могу подарить, я его вычислил - надо его наверное разработчикам отправить, чтобы они баг смогли изловить)
---------
После удаления этого файла все пошло гораздо лучше - мне стало очень любопытно провести еще тесты, так вот не дожидаясь затрашнего дня и изготовил коллекцию на 5000 ITW - из них Web пропустил 816 файлов. Визуально наблюдается хороший прогресс в области отлова SpyWare/AdWare. Т.е. в прошлом тесте он пропустил 28%, на данном - уже 16%. Но в данном тесте SpyWare/AdWare/порнозвонилок было меньше меньше, а доминировали трояны/TrojanDownloader разных видов

----------


## DenZ

> изготовил коллекцию на 5000 ITW - из них Web пропустил 816 файлов. Визуально наблюдается хороший прогресс в области отлова SpyWare/AdWare. Т.е. в прошлом тесте он пропустил 28%, на данном - уже 16%.


Интересно потестировать этот сканер на прежней коллекции вирусов (4528 файлов)...
Перечитал все страницы данного топика и пришел к выводу, что 16% - это пока лучший результат среди антивирусов, что были допущены к тестированию (без учета тех, с которыми налажен обмен образцами). 
Или я что-то упустил?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Интересно потестировать этот сканер на прежней коллекции вирусов (4528 файлов)...
> Перечитал все страницы данного топика и пришел выводу, что 16% - это пока лучший результат среди антивирусов, что были допущены к тестированию (без учета тех, с которыми налажен обмен образцами). Или я что-то упустил?


 да, это именно так и есть - из протестированных Web был лидером и им остается. Завтра с утра будет тест базовой по коллекции (те самые 452 :Cool: , очень интересно сравнить цифры

----------


## pig

Ещё интереснее повторить тест также и для версии 4.32, чтобы выяснить, насколько повлияло улучшение движка, а насколько - банальное пополнение баз.

----------


## Leon

я может что то упустил но по-моему почти 100 % результат был у Касперыча,но объяснялось это тем что Олег делится с ними образцами заразы,но какая собственно разница ? Как тогда узнать реально какой из них лучше ? по моему ловить вирусы по базам-это то же самое что и Spyware-по именам ,по поведению надо ловить ! Будущее-за "умными" антивирусами без всяких баз   :Smiley:

----------


## DenZ

> я может что то упустил но по-моему почти 100 % результат был у Касперыча,но объяснялось это тем что Олег делится с ними образцами заразы,но какая собственно разница ?


Разница в объективности тестирования. Если бы DrWeb получил все эти образцы, то и у него было бы 100% отлова. Результаты тестирования антивирусов сильно зависят от того как и кем составлялась вирусная коллекция. Например, всегда можно составить коллекцию так, что DrWeb обойдет Касперского на десятки процентов. Это вопрос честности тестера...



> по моему ловить вирусы по базам-это то же самое что и Spyware-по именам ,по поведению надо ловить ! Будущее-за "умными" антивирусами без всяких баз


Это очень далекое будущее...   :Smiley:   К сожалению, эвристика без баз пока мало эффективна.




> Ещё интереснее повторить тест также и для версии 4.32, чтобы выяснить, насколько повлияло улучшение движка, а насколько - банальное пополнение баз.


 Да, было бы интересно понаблюдать битву DrWeb 4.32 vs 4.33. 
Олег, если будет время, может потестишь еще раз утилитку CureIT:
ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe

----------


## Leon

А если кто то из них вовремя не получит образцы-тогда что-прощай компьютер ? Меня как пользователя это не устраивает.Надо или антивирус ставить нормальный типа НОДА 32 ,разработчики которого утверждают что он ловит и неизвестные ему вирусы или использовать так называемые Sandbox-это программы без всяких баз определяют вирусы по поведению эмулируя для каждой новой программы ситуацию как будто она уже запущена на компьютере и удаляют заразу до того как та причинит какой то вред, например : Safe'n'Sec

----------


## rav

Safe'n'Sec не является sandbox. Вот сейчас допишу защиту на свою прогу- и будет тебе sandbox.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

ну вот, результаты для DrWEB
*AdvWare 223*
Adware 0
Backdoor 37
Constructor 0
Dialer 198
Downloader 0
Email-Flooder 0
Email-Worm 2
Exploit 4
HackTool 1
Hoax 0
IM-Worm 0
Net-Worm 1
P2P-Worm 0
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 0
PornWare 0
PSWTool 0
RiskWare 2
*Spy 93*
Trojan 24
Trojan-Clicker 17
*Trojan-Downloader 133*
Trojan-Dropper 5
Trojan-Proxy 3
Trojan-PSW 7
*Trojan-Spy 109*
Virus 0
Worm 1
Общее число файлов: 862
-----
В ходе прошлых тестов он прозевал 1284 файлов, т.е. налицо положительная динамика (грубо +400 образцов за 2 месяца).
Для сравнения вот предыдущий тест - http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=49263&postcount=81

----------


## DenZ

> Надо или антивирус ставить нормальный типа НОДА 32 ,разработчики которого утверждают что он ловит и неизвестные ему вирусы...


*NOD32* уже тестировался в этом топике на стр. 8.  
Он пропустил 32% вирусов из данной коллекции. Это не лучший результат! Причем с помощью своего "чудо-эвристика" NOD32 обнаржил всего 20 вирусов, т.е. меньше 0,5% !
Не стоит верить разработчикам, которые утверждают, что их антивирус ловит все (многие) неизвестные вирусы...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> NOD32 уже тестировался в этом  топике на стр. 8.  
> Он пропустил 32% вирусов из данной коллекции. Это не лучший результат! Не стоит верить разработчикам, которые утверждают, что их антивирус ловит все (многие) неизвестные вирусы...


 Согласен на все 100% - вот сколько тестов я не проводил, я не видел "чуда"  в виде детектирования всех неизвестных вирусов и т.п. И Sandbox тому не панацея (лего настолько легко обмануть, что даже смешно делается)

----------


## DenZ

> ну вот, результаты для DrWEB
> ...
> Общее число файлов: 862
> -----
> В ходе прошлых тестов он прозевал 1284 файлов, т.е. налицо положительная динамика (грубо +400 образцов за 2 месяца).
> ...


Т.е. пропущено примерно 19% вирусов из данной коллекции, пока это лучший результат среди тестируемых!

Олег, а еще раз потестировать CureIT от DrWeb 4.32 нет времени (желания)? 
Интересно, чем вызвана положительная динамика - техническими усовершенствованиями движка или простым добавлением новых записей в базу...   :Huh:

----------


## kps

Олег, по поводу Spybot S&D 
Он показал в этом тесте неважные результаты, но, если я правильно понимаю, он и не задуман как файловый сканер.

Может быть, он ищет файлы адваря/спайваря только в тех директориях (системных и т.д.) , где они дейсвительно могут быть в зараженной системе? А то, что там есть отдельная фича типа файлового сканера - может это другая фича с немного другим назначением и не имеет отношения к основному поиску зверья?

Можно ли потестировать его на системе, уже зараженной адварем/спайварем и посмотреть на его эффективность (скажем, не в рамках этого теста) ?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Т.е. пропущено примерно 19% вирусов из данной коллекции, пока это лучший результат среди тестируемых!
> 
> Олег, а еще раз потестировать CureIT от DrWeb 4.32 нет времени (желания)? 
> Интересно, чем вызвана положительная динамика - техническими усовершенствованиями движка или простым добавлением новых записей в базу...


 Лениво, но надо  :Smiley:  Поскольку такой тест тоже очень интерресен - я взял CureIT, дабавил в него базу и запустил. Результат:
AdvWare	328
Adware	0
Backdoor	57
Constructor	0
Dialer	252
Downloader	0
Email-Flooder	0
Email-Worm	3
Exploit	4
HackTool	1
Hoax	0
IM-Worm	0
Net-Worm	0
P2P-Worm	1
Porn-Dialer	2
Porn-Downloader	0
PornWare	0
PSWTool	0
RiskWare	2
Spy	215
Trojan	26
Trojan-Clicker	19
Trojan-Downloader	143
Trojan-Dropper	8
Trojan-Proxy	3
Trojan-PSW	5
Trojan-Spy	116
Virus	0
Worm	1
Общее число файлов: 1186
----
Т.е. или CureIt в чем-то урезан, или движек стал лучше - не исключено, что оба этих фактора в сумме

----------


## pig

CureIt не смотрит архивы и почтовые форматы.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> CureIt не смотрит архивы и почтовые форматы.


 CAB архивы в тестовой коллекции есть, штук 30-40. И есть писем электронной почты

----------


## DenZ

> CAB архивы в тестовой коллекции есть, штук 30-40. И есть писем электронной почты


Подведем итоги: 
1186 - 862 = 324 - 40 - X = ???
??? вирусов было отловлено за счет усовершенствования движка DrWeb 4.33. 
Олег, можете уточнить загадочное число Х. Сколько писем было в коллекции?   :Huh:

----------


## Гость

Ну даже не знаю чему верить  :Smiley:  -в Virus Bulletin написано что НОД не пропустил ни 1 (!) вируса как они пишут "in the wild" наибольшее число раз из всех участвующих,врут наверное.Насчет распознаваемых им неизвестных ему вирусов которых нет пока в его базе написано на их сайте-врут наверное опять? и потом , посмотрите внимательно плиз что входит в тестовый набор Олега:звонилки,adware,spyware,backdoor,riskware, malware и т.д.-из всего етого с большой натяжкой можно считать вирусами трояны и черви,а Антивирус вообще не обязан отлавливать эту "мелочь" -на это есть спец программы (их бы иначе не стали делать,если б антивири всё ловили)ну а как они "ловят" мы здесь и наблюдаем .Кстати -крамольная мысль возникла :а что если взять AVZ  и пропустить через него абсолютно другую коллекцию заразы ? Чисто из голого интереса посмотреть будет ли 100% результат как на этой коллекции и если не будет - значит ли это, что AVZ -плохой,как кстати правильнее называть: по названию-антивирус,по предмету отлова -антиспай,или это Антивирус с функцией Антиспая ? что касается Сандбох-то ето просто правильное направление мысли, не должна зашита зависеть от баз ,ведь поведение вирусов примерно одинаково (как я это себе представляю). то что это плохо пока получается (а может и хорошо ? кто проверял то ?) ,ну так и АнтиСпай пока ни хрена не ловят-что теперь,их вообще отменить как класс? вот может Олегу надоест с базами возиться и напишет он хороший,нет,ОТЛИЧНЫЙ Антивирус-сандбокс.кстати я здесь уже писал под одним из Гостей,если кто хочет посмотреть результат одного из тестов Антивирусов именно по категориям заразы то вот .Хотя этот тест я тоже считаю некорректным,нелогичным: ну как можно требовать от АнтиТрояна например защиту от порнозвонилок ,а от антиспая-защиту от вирусов-это же разные вещи !!!
http://www.virus.gr/fullxml/redirect.asp?id=251&type=dw

----------


## kps

Олег, по поводу моего поста выше  
Можно ли отдельно потестить Spybot S&D на уже зараженной системе? 
Было бы очень интересно посмотреть, на сколько он эффективен именно  в "боевых" условиях  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, по поводу моего поста выше  
> Можно ли отдельно потестить Spybot S&D на уже зараженной системе? 
> Было бы очень интересно посмотреть, на сколько он эффективен именно  в "боевых" условиях


 Попробовать можно ... просто заинсталлить его и имитировать прохождение по злачным местам. Это конечно не тесто в чистом виде (т.е. получить результат в цифрас собственно трудно), но можно попробовать.
*to Гость*



> Ну даже не знаю чему верить  -в Virus Bulletin написано что НОД не пропустил ни 1 (!) вируса как они пишут "in the wild" наибольшее число раз из всех участвующих,врут наверное...


Я не знаю, откуда в этих тестах вирусы берут :Smiley:  Можно без всякого подбора коллекции пройтись по двум-трем десяткам хакерских сайтов, сайтов с порнухой/халявой/музыкой и т.п., и просто проверить полученное оттуда "добро" любым антивирусом - если он найдет 100%, я лично буду очень сильно удивлен ...



> ... Олега:звонилки,adware,spyware,backdoor,riskware, malware  ...


внимательно читаем заголовок темы ..., цели и задачи теста

----------


## Владимир

Вот ещо один образец  для теста, причом довольно интересный http://www.adinf.ru/russian/adinf/about.htm

----------


## pig

Это мимо кассы. Продукт заточен совсем на другие задачи. ADinf - ревизор диска. Он смотрит, что поменялось с момента предыдущего запуска. А вирус это, троян или благородное приложение - ему до лампочки. В старые добрые времена DOS и Windows 3.11 он страшно ругался на таблицы Excel, потому что они в процессе обычного просмотра модифицировались без изменения даты. А это и по сей день считается вернейшим признаком вирусного заражения.

----------


## Гость

> Я не знаю, откуда в этих тестах вирусы берут Можно без всякого подбора коллекции пройтись по двум-трем десяткам хакерских сайтов, сайтов с порнухой/халявой/музыкой и т.п., и просто проверить полученное оттуда "добро" любым антивирусом - если он найдет 100%, я лично буду очень сильно удивлен ...


Что я и делаю ,только не с целью ,естественно ,проверки антивируса на  прочность ,а по необходимости,хотя краки можно брать и на чистых сайтах -НОД 32 прекрасно справляется с этой задачей-он просто не дает загрузить зараженный архив с краком , а если на самOм сайте пытаются внедрить троян-он просто разрывает соединение ,так что с НОДом я это добро просто не получаю  :Smiley:  .мне есть с чем сравнивать так как до этого был касперский.



> внимательно читаем заголовок темы ..., цели и задачи теста


ну это я вообще не понял к чему ? Вот именно что в навании темы присутствует AntiSpyware -при чём здесь вирусы???или вы считаете что Spyware а также Adware,Backdoor,Malware (все они присутствуют в вашем тестовом наборе) i t.d.-ето всё вирусы ???По моему это мягко говоря не так.Если Spyware - ето вирусы ,зачем тогда надо было создавать отдельный вид программ AntiSpyware по борьбе с ними ,неужели "простые" антивирусы не справились бы с таким добром,точнее злом,а вот появился какой нибудь PestPatrol или AdAware или SpyBot и сразу доказал что он круче любого антивируса , но ведь по результатам ваших же тестом видно что это не так. в каком то из ваших тестов был какой то Антитроян который поимал около 10% из вашеи коллекции,на первый взгляд-полный отстой, а если он поимал ВСЕ трояны ,которые занимают как раз эти 10% из всей коллекции ,значит это будет очень КЛАССНЫЙ антитроян который сделал свою работу на 100 %
Всё что я хочу сказать, это то,что нельзя (точнее можно ,но по моему это глупо) требовать от Антитрояна чтоб он ловил что нибудь кроме троянов,Антивирусы должны ловить вирусы,а прочую мелочь типа Spyware,Adware,Backdoor,Malware должны ловить АнтиСпаи типа АВЗ .
И кстати ,что насчет АВЗ-это : 1.антивирус, 2.Антиспай,3.Антивирус с функцией Антиспая, 4.Антиспай с функцией антивируса ??? на сегодняшний день не существует Антивируса который ловил бы 100 % вирусов,Антиспая который ловил бы 100 % шпионов,Антитрояна который ловил бы 100 % троянов,а Вы хотите чтоб 1 программа !!! ловила 100 % заразы ВСЕХ разновидностей и подвидов,к этому конечно надо стремиться , но пока - это утопия.
если кто нибудь напишет такую программу он станет даже не миллионером,а миллиардером  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> ну это я вообще не понял к чему ? Вот именно что в навании темы присутствует AntiSpyware -при чём здесь вирусы???


У меня сейчас нет времени на пространное объяснение почему антивирус должен ловить всё включая троянов, адварь, спайварь и вообще любое вредоносное ПО.
Потому вкратце, представьте себе что Вам нужно покупать отдельно телевизор для новостей, отдельно телевизор для фильмов, отдельно для концертов и т.д. Обсурд? То же самое с антивирусами. Название "антивирус" определилось исторически, потому как тогда кроме вирусов ничего другого не было. Это вовсе не причина считать что антивирус должен ловить только вирусы.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Что я и делаю ,только не с целью ,естественно ,проверки антивируса на прочность ,а по необходимости,хотя краки можно брать и на чистых сайтах -НОД 32 прекрасно справляется с этой задачей-он просто не дает загрузить зараженный архив с краком , а если на самOм сайте пытаются внедрить троян-он просто разрывает соединение ,так что с НОДом я это добро просто не получаю  .мне есть с чем сравнивать так как до этого был касперский.
> 
> ну это я вообще не понял к чему ? Вот именно что в навании темы присутствует AntiSpyware -при чём здесь вирусы???или вы считаете что Spyware а также Adware,Backdoor,Malware (все они присутствуют в вашем тестовом наборе) i t.d.-ето всё вирусы ???По моему это мягко говоря не так.Если Spyware - ето вирусы ,зачем тогда надо было создавать отдельный вид программ AntiSpyware по борьбе с ними ,неужели "простые" антивирусы не справились бы с таким добром,точнее злом,а вот появился какой нибудь PestPatrol или AdAware или SpyBot и сразу доказал что он круче любого антивируса , но ведь по результатам ваших же тестом видно что это не так. в каком то из ваших тестов был какой то Антитроян который поимал около 10% из вашеи коллекции,на первый взгляд-полный отстой, а если он поимал ВСЕ трояны ,которые занимают как раз эти 10% из всей коллекции ,значит это будет очень КЛАССНЫЙ антитроян который сделал свою работу на 100 %
> Всё что я хочу сказать, это то,что нельзя (точнее можно ,но по моему это глупо) требовать от Антитрояна чтоб он ловил что нибудь кроме троянов,Антивирусы должны ловить вирусы,а прочую мелочь типа Spyware,Adware,Backdoor,Malware должны ловить АнтиСпаи типа АВЗ .
> И кстати ,что насчет АВЗ-это : 1.антивирус, 2.Антиспай,3.Антивирус с функцией Антиспая, 4.Антиспай с функцией антивируса ??? на сегодняшний день не существует Антивируса который ловил бы 100 % вирусов,Антиспая который ловил бы 100 % шпионов,Антитрояна который ловил бы 100 % троянов,а Вы хотите чтоб 1 программа !!! ловила 100 % заразы ВСЕХ разновидностей и подвидов,к этому конечно надо стремиться , но пока - это утопия.
> если кто нибудь напишет такую программу он станет даже не миллионером,а миллиардером


Тут есть два момента - 
1. Trojan, TrojanDownloader и TrojanSpy - это часто по сути SpyWare, перешагнувшие некую призрачную черту Trojan <> AdWare/SpyWare. Примеров - сотни, самый известный - IstBar. Он классифицируется как TrojanDownloader, но по сути это инсталлер AdWare/SpyWare. И ряд AV продуктов рассматривает его именно в этом качестве. И очень часто один и тот-же зверь у одного антивиря проходит как AdWare, у другого - Trojan, у третьего - SpyWare. Кроме того, многие антиспайверы заявляют, что их продукты могут ловить вирусы разных видов, трояны и т.п. Однако я не зря выдаю для каждого продукта табличку с цифрами по каждой категории - можно посмотреть, как хорошо и что он ловит по каждой из категорий. 
2. Насчет AVZ -  никак не могу понять сути вопроса ?? Кто и где Вам сказал, что он ловит 100% чего-то ? Надо внимательно читать текст - там сказано, что "... AVZ ловит 100% тестовой коллекции ..." . Это самоочивидный факт - он же по ней обучался. И именно поэтому его в этих тестах нет, не будет и быть не может - он однозначно изловит 100%, но скажет только о том, что в алгоритме поиска нет ошибок. А вот о качестве поиска это не скажет ничего ... кстати, поэтому нет и ряда антивирей, с которыми идет обмен образцами - они тоже поймают 99-100%, поскольку эти образцы применялись при формировании этих AV баз. А так AVZ - это утилита, которая ловит все понемного - расчитан он как дополнение к любому серьзному антивирю, для исследования системы и отлова того, что этот антивирь ловить не умеет.

----------


## Гость

> У меня сейчас нет времени на пространное объяснение почему антивирус должен ловить всё включая троянов, адварь, спайварь и вообще любое вредоносное ПО.


Вы  себе сначала объясните,почему появились AntiSpyware если уже были AntiVirus и почему вместо нового ТИПА программ (АнтиСпай) не улучшили простой Антивирь,Не кажется ли Вам что это было бы несколько проще ?.и потом - "должен" не значит- "может" ,я тоже не против чтоб какой нибудь НОД или Касперский ловили ваще ВСЁ-мечтать не вредно  :Smiley:  .Ещё раз повторяю-создатель такой программы заработает МИЛЛИАРДЫ !
и потом ,возьмём пример с телевизорами,не кажется ли вам абсурдом требовать от маленького черно-белого телевизора ,ну раз уж они существуют  :Smiley:  ( AntiTrojan ) цветной картинки и ДолбиСурраунд (поимка крутых вирусов)?
Кстати ,если Вы не в курсе , то если Вы думаете что существует только 1 вид телевизоров то Вы глубоко ошибаетесь : есть Плазменные,кинескопные,зеркальные ,LCD  и отличаются они именно что по типу хотя делают одно и тоже-показывают изображение,и используются для разных целеи (не ,ну можно конечно и в туалет плазму повесить  :Smiley:  )



> Название "антивирус" определилось исторически, потому как тогда кроме вирусов ничего другого не было. Это вовсе не причина считать что антивирус должен ловить только вирусы.


Я не знаю кто и где это исторически определил,но даже на российских саитах не говоря уже про западные все антивирусные программы делятся на Антивирусы,АнтиСпаи,АнтиТрояны и т.д. даже у Microsoft есть отдельная утилита AntiSpyware beta и Windows Malicious removal kit, а ещё и Антивирус выпустят (перекупят) скоро-к чему такие сложности ?

----------


## anton_dr

> Я не знаю кто и где это исторически определил,но даже на российских саитах не говоря уже про западные все антивирусные программы делятся на Антивирусы,АнтиСпаи,АнтиТрояны и т.д. даже у Microsoft есть отдельная утилита AntiSpyware beta и Windows Malicious removal kit, а ещё и Антивирус выпустят (перекупят) скоро-к чему такие сложности ?


Это не сложности. А способ заработать больше денег компаниями, у которых есть АВ продукт, и просто хоть что-нибуть заработать, тем, у кого нет отдельного АВ продукта. IMHO.

----------


## Geser

А КАВ и так всё ловит, о лучше всех антитроянов и антиспаев вместе взятых  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Не могу согласиться. Обойти КАВа как два байта переслать...

----------


## Гость

Вчера запустил его, он обнаружил более 500 троянов. Более ни одна софтина (ADAWARE, AVP, AVZ) ничего не нашла. это навело на раздумья.. Могу кинуть пару файлов, которые опознались как Tequila Bandita 1.3b2.a и APRE 1.0, HangUp, Ultimate RAT 2.1.ap.

----------


## Участковый

> Вы  себе сначала объясните,почему появились AntiSpyware если уже были AntiVirus и почему вместо нового ТИПА программ (АнтиСпай) не улучшили простой Антивирь,Не кажется ли Вам что это было бы несколько проще ?


Именно так и делается. Каждый уважающий себя антивирус уже обзавёлся дополнительными antispyware/adware базами, либо сделает это в ближайшем будущем.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вчера запустил его, он обнаружил более 500 троянов. Более ни одна софтина (ADAWARE, AVP, AVZ) ничего не нашла. это навело на раздумья.. Могу кинуть пару файлов, которые опознались как Tequila Bandita 1.3b2.a и APRE 1.0, HangUp, Ultimate RAT 2.1.ap.


 Tauscan по моим тестам лидер по ложнякам ... - можно прислать несколько штук на [email protected] (из тех, что поменьше), проверить их нетрудно.

----------


## Geser

> Не могу согласиться. Обойти КАВа как два байта переслать...


Обоити можно всё. Тем не менее ни одна "специализированная" программа не поймает и 20% файлов из своей специализации, которые ловит КАВ.

----------


## Geser

> Вчера запустил его, он обнаружил более 500 троянов. Более ни одна софтина (ADAWARE, AVP, AVZ) ничего не нашла. это навело на раздумья.. Могу кинуть пару файлов, которые опознались как Tequila Bandita 1.3b2.a и APRE 1.0, HangUp, Ultimate RAT 2.1.ap.


Всё что АВЗ не находит присылайте нам, тогда будет находить

----------


## DenZ

Олег, может уже назрела необходимость создать итоговую таблицу с краткими  результатами тестов и страниц, где можно о них почитать? Хорошо бы прикрутить шапку к этому топику...

----------


## Гость

> Тут есть два момента - 
> 1. Trojan, TrojanDownloader и TrojanSpy - это часто по сути SpyWare, перешагнувшие некую призрачную черту Trojan <> AdWare/SpyWare. Примеров - сотни, самый известный - IstBar. Он классифицируется как TrojanDownloader, но по сути это инсталлер AdWare/SpyWare. И ряд AV продуктов рассматривает его именно в этом качестве. И очень часто один и тот-же зверь у одного антивиря проходит как AdWare, у другого - Trojan, у третьего - SpyWare. Кроме того, многие антиспайверы заявляют, что их продукты могут ловить вирусы разных видов, трояны и т.п. Однако я не зря выдаю для каждого продукта табличку с цифрами по каждой категории - можно посмотреть, как хорошо и что он ловит по каждой из категорий.


           Олег, я чуствую себя идиотом объясняя Вам такие вещи,Антивири поетому и путаются что это всё не вирусы , вирусы они определяют сразу, если конечно хороший антивирь  :Smiley:  : я уже 2 день пытаюсь объяснить что трояны,Adware,spyware ,Malware - ето всё разные вещи по своему поведению и по вреду оказываемому на комп.Adware -это всего лишь реклама,правда иногда непристойная, spyware -тоже тихо себе сидит и не тормозит комп - наблюдает,меж тем как вирусы-ВРЕДЯТ очень сильно,стирают диски,заражают фаилы,крушат систему,ну не мне ей богу Вам объяснять.КАСПЕРСКИЙ заявил что этой мелочью можно пренебречь и не уделять ей так много внимания,ну типа вообще не лечить.но так как юзеры с этим не согласны, то и стали появлятся спец программы - Antispyware,Antitrojans i t.d.

----------


## Гость

> 2. Насчет AVZ - никак не могу понять сути вопроса ?? Кто и где Вам сказал, что он ловит 100% чего-то ? Надо внимательно читать текст - там сказано, что "... AVZ ловит 100% тестовой коллекции ..." . Это самоочивидный факт - он же по ней обучался. И именно поэтому его в этих тестах нет, не будет и быть не может - он однозначно изловит 100%, но скажет только о том, что в алгоритме поиска нет ошибок. А вот о качестве поиска это не скажет ничего ... кстати, поэтому нет и ряда антивирей, с которыми идет обмен образцами - они тоже поймают 99-100%, поскольку эти образцы применялись при формировании этих AV баз. А так AVZ - это утилита, которая ловит все понемного - расчитан он как дополнение к любому серьзному антивирю, для исследования системы и отлова того, что этот антивирь ловить не умеет.


рано или поздно но Вам придется позиционировать АВЗ на "рынке" ,если Вы назовёте его антивирусом,как сейчас ,и при этом он будет ловить допустим 20 % вирусов и 100 % Spyware,то это будет плохой антивирус и люди не будут им пользоваться как антивирусом.если Вы позиционируете АВЗ как Антиспай ,который прилично будет ловить Spyware да при этом ещё и вирусы прихватывать-то тогда продукт поидёт на ура , неужели не понятно ? короче,в западном сознании (да и в любом нормальном тоже) есть устойчивое различие между вирусами и шпионами.не верите мне-почитаите любой западный AntiSpyware сайт ,тут уже кто то упоминал www.spywarewarrior.com , а лучше www.aumha.org ну или тогда уж сразу www.doxdesk.com там чётко описаны виды заразы и чем они отличаютса друг от друга.
Резюмирую : нельзя говорить что Антивир Х - плохой потому что он ловит 100 % вирусов и "всего" 20 % ну например Шпионов или Malware как Антивир - это идеальный результат,а на Шпионов поставим другую программу - тот же АВЗ  :Smiley:  . Только как нам узнать сколько % Шпионов (а не "вирусов" вообще) отлавливает АВЗ,поэтому я и говорю что его надо проверить на незнакомой  коллекции , потому что нам-юзерам не надо чтоб было всего по чуть-чуть,пусть ловит что нибудь одно (ну чем больше тем лучше конечно  :Smiley:  ) например Шпионов но зато с приличным результатом,по краинеи мере бОльшим чем у других аналогов.Ведь именно на это мы и расчитываем-на результат.и потом зря вы отказываетесь тестировать АВЗ и здесь выложить результат,во первых мы Вам верим  :Smiley:  , ну а главное АВЗ-продукт некоммерческий поэтому никаких законов о рекламе не нарушается ,кто не хочет-может не пользоваться,но ведь мы юзеры имеем право на объективную информацию ,так что не проводя других тестов и не информируя потребителей скорее нарушается другая часть закона о праве на информацию о продукте  :Smiley:

----------


## Гость

> Именно так и делается. Каждый уважающий себя антивирус уже обзавёлся дополнительными antispyware/adware базами, либо сделает это в ближайшем будущем.


блин ну надо же головой немного думать,врубаться хотя бы в то что сам пишешь : сравни дату создания первых  AntiSpyware- Adaware например и то что антивирусы "сделает это в ближайшем будущем" и потом если дело только в базах,чтож они (Антивирусы) сразу не стали их включать себе в базы ? наверно эти фирмы антивирусные - это сборище тупых идиотов, я в это должен поверить ???



> Обоити можно всё. Тем не менее ни одна "специализированная" программа не поймает и 20% файлов из своей специализации, которые ловит КАВ.


так я не понял , про ловлю всего скопом мы уже не говорим ? какая то специализация появилась странная,а что НОД 32 пропускает больше 20 % вирусов ? Это ведь его Специализация ? Где можно посмотреть такой тест ?
post # 263 - не мой а другого гостя  :Smiley:

----------


## DenZ

> spyware -тоже тихо себе сидит и не тормозит комп - наблюдает,меж тем как вирусы-ВРЕДЯТ очень сильно,стирают диски,заражают фаилы,крушат систему,ну не мне ей богу Вам объяснять.


*Spyware* может принести гораздо больший материальный вред, чем вирус, который отформатирует вам винт! Он просто за 5 минут украдет пароли от системы онлайновых платежей или банковских систем и плакали ваши денежки! 

Лично мне, как пользователю, удобно держать постоянно в памяти только одну антивирусную программу (монитор), которая будет удалять ВСЕ виды нечести, чем запускать ежедневно 10 разных сканеров (или, еще хуже, держать в памяти 10 разных мониторов) для отлова нечести разных типов!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вчера запустил его, он обнаружил более 500 троянов. Более ни одна софтина (ADAWARE, AVP, AVZ) ничего не нашла. это навело на раздумья.. Могу кинуть пару файлов, которые опознались как Tequila Bandita 1.3b2.a и APRE 1.0, HangUp, Ultimate RAT 2.1.ap.


Пришло два файла - оба я проверил на стационарном анализаторе (тут уже ошибок не бывает ...), и одна DLL:
dvdupgrd.exe - это компонента Windows (если уже точно - XP SP1 rus), входит в дистрибутив и находится в базе безопасных файлов. Анализатор установил совпадение байт в байт
bat_del.exe - утилита для удаления программы TheBat с ПК. По данным анализатора такая входила в дистрибуцию Bat старыx версий, теперь на ее смену пришла аналогичная DelMSI.exe. Типовое местоположение - каталог установки TheBat! В случае запуска выдает диалоговое окно с предложением провести удаление программы TheBat! на русском с возможностью отказа.
Обе программы совершенно безопасны ...
FRERES32.DLL - по данным анализатора базопасна, значится в базе безопасных AVZ

----------


## Geser

> так я не понял , про ловлю всего скопом мы уже не говорим ? какая то специализация появилась странная,а что НОД 32 пропускает больше 20 % вирусов ? Это ведь его Специализация ? Где можно посмотреть такой тест ?
> post # 263 - не мой а другого гостя


НОД не специализированная программа. Он ловит всё подряд как и большинство существующих антивирусов.
DenZ уже написал. Лучше иметь одну программу которая ловит всё, а не 10 каждая из которых ловит что-то своё.
Повторяю еще раз, практически все антивирусы сегодня движутся в сторону отлова всего что шевелится. При этом 90% антиспайварей либо ничего не ловят либо сами ставят спайварь и трояны.

----------


## Leon

> Spyware может принести гораздо больший материальный вред, чем вирус, который отформатирует вам винт! Он просто за 5 минут украдет пароли от системы онлайновых платежей или банковских систем и плакали ваши денежки!


я говорил про разницу в поведении разной заразы на компе а не о конечном ущербе,если вспомнить о промышленном шпионаже то ваш пример с кредиткой - это детский лепет,поетому и стали создавать отдельный вид :антишпионы , и скорее не для рядовых пользователей а для корпораций




> Лично мне, как пользователю, удобно держать постоянно в памяти только одну антивирусную программу (монитор), которая будет удалять ВСЕ виды нечести, чем запускать ежедневно 10 разных сканеров (или, еще хуже, держать в памяти 10 разных мониторов) для отлова нечести разных типов!


а я что -против что ли ? название этого чуда стопроцентного можно "в студию" ? если вы вообще читали ету ветку то тут черным по белому написано что самые крутые Антивири ловят 60 % spyware и допустим 100 % вирусов ,а теперь если допустить что АВЗ ловит 100 %  Spyware и 20 % вирусов то 1 СуперПрограмму держать никак не получается ! 
1-от вирусов ,2-от Шпионов ,3-Файервол  - это к сожалению минимум.
но если вы обходитесь всего 1 программой то вам можно только позавидовать или ,скорее , посочуствовать

----------


## Iceman

А об чём, собственно, спор?

----------


## DenZ

> если вы вообще читали ету ветку то тут черным по белому написано что самые крутые Антивири ловят 60 % spyware и допустим 100 % вирусов ,а теперь если допустить что АВЗ ловит 100 %  Spyware и 20 % вирусов то 1 СуперПрограмму держать никак не получается !


А если вы вообще внимательно читали эту ветку, то должны были понять, что большинство протестированных АнтиСпаев поймали меньше этих самых Спаев, чем некоторые "крутые" АнтиВири! 
Причем некоторые из АнтиСпаев вообще "мышей не ловят" и пропускают большинство "зверей" своей специализации. Какой тогда смысл от их использования?

Держать 1 "СуперПрограмму" против всей нечести пока нельзя, но АнтиВири продолжают развиваться, и возможно скоро совсем вытеснят АнтиСпаи, как отдельный класс программ, с рынка, потому что так удобно пользователям. Да и грани между Спаями и Вирусами постепенно стираются - многие крупные вендоры уже давно считают Спай разновидностью Вируса!

----------


## Гость

> Пришло два файла - оба я проверил на стационарном анализаторе (тут уже ошибок не бывает ...), и одна DLL:
> dvdupgrd.exe - это компонента Windows (если уже точно - XP SP1 rus), входит в дистрибутив и находится в базе безопасных файлов. Анализатор установил совпадение байт в байт
> bat_del.exe - утилита для удаления программы TheBat с ПК. По данным анализатора такая входила в дистрибуцию Bat старыx версий, теперь на ее смену пришла аналогичная DelMSI.exe. Типовое местоположение - каталог установки TheBat! В случае запуска выдает диалоговое окно с предложением провести удаление программы TheBat! на русском с возможностью отказа.
> Обе программы совершенно безопасны ...
> FRERES32.DLL - по данным анализатора базопасна, значится в базе безопасных AVZ


Да я знаю. Он показывал почти на все ехе файлы и ДЛЛ. Так что Tauscanu большой минус!

----------


## Iceman

> Да я знаю. Он показывал почти на все ехе файлы и ДЛЛ. Так что Tauscanu большой минус!


Это не минус - это диагноз. Таких "врачей" - подальше от больных...

----------


## Xen

Пока антивирусы работают по методу совпадения сигнатур, антиспаи будут жить

----------


## Участковый

> сравни дату создания первых  AntiSpyware- Adaware например и то что антивирусы "сделает это в ближайшем будущем" и потом если дело только в базах,чтож они (Антивирусы) сразу не стали их включать себе в базы ? наверно эти фирмы антивирусные - это сборище тупых идиотов, я в это должен поверить ???


Ну и какова же эта дата, назвать сможешь? У KAV расширенные базы были ещё в версии 4.5 (а может, и раньше – я просто не интересовался). Т. е. года полтора как минимум. Про «ближайшее будущее» -это только DrWeb, он один остался такой тормоз.



> если дело только в базах


Да, дело только в базах, точнее, в желании добавлять spyware в эти базы. Думаю, технически обнаружение по сигнатуре файла, принадлежащего трояну и принадлежащего spyware, не отличается. Значит, могли, но не хотели. Почему – это уже к ним вопрос.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Ответ, как и на вопрос, почему до сих пор не появилось универсального антивируса, или хотя бы достаточно мощного эвристика, простой... сами догадаетесь, не маленькие =)

----------


## Гость

> Держать 1 "СуперПрограмму" против всей нечести пока нельзя, но АнтиВири продолжают развиваться, и возможно скоро совсем вытеснят АнтиСпаи, как отдельный класс программ, с рынка, потому что так удобно пользователям. Да и грани между Спаями и Вирусами постепенно стираются - многие крупные вендоры уже давно считают Спай разновидностью Вируса!


Всё таки по моему Вы читаете ,по крайней мере мои посты, по диагонали,но это Ваши проблемы.Я никогда не высказывался против того чтоб 1 программа ловила "ВСЁ" .Более того я предположил что это будут не громоздкие Антивири с разросшимися базами защищающие от УЖЕ известной заразы, а программы типа SandBox без всяких баз по поведению вычисляющие заразу ещё ДО её проникновения .Но меня интересует Здесь и Сейчас,а не Ваши фантазии о "Светлом Антивирусном Завтра".

----------


## Ghost

> Ответ, как и на вопрос, почему до сих пор не появилось универсального антивируса, или хотя бы достаточно мощного эвристика, простой... сами догадаетесь, не маленькие =)


А я маленький.
И если посмотреть на этот вопрос с  некой отвлечённой точки зрения, то будет очевидна пропасть между нападением и обороной.

Причём никто не знает,что есть хорошо, и что плохо.
Грубый пример: Googlemail=Alexa=GlobalWebSearch( назовите их по по другрому).
Что Google, что остальные говорят о том, что они действуют в интересах потребностей клиентов.
А порой стоит задуматься - а нужен ли нам этот Гугль, он же ведь также как и все остальные Spy и Ad индексирурует наши запросы,письма,куки, может быть пароли и может всё остальное, связанное с нашей приватностью, ведь Гуглю обычно открываем ВСЁ?

А то что антивирусы хотят денюжку заработать, так по сравнению с вышесказанным, это просто  копейки, или непонимание будущих подстав своего заднего места. Извините.
 З.Ы. Ещё раз повторю, что не отличаю вирусы,спаи,черви,гугли и всё всё остальное, нацеленное на отчуждение моей личности.
З.З.Ы. У каждого свои интересы в компах.
Короче, Гугль vs  всё что осталось пока.

Тему во ФЛЕЙМ!!!

----------


## Гость

> 1.Поскольку существует множество видов вредоносных программ, для того что бы каждый раз не писать длинные пояснения, там где не имеет значения конкретный тип вредоносных программ, я буду употреблять слово "зверь"


Урааа ! Телевизоры бывают разные !



> 2.2 Дополнительная проблема в том, что считать "зверем", а что нет. К примеру, КАВ с расширенными базами считает "зверем" adware, spyware, hijackers и другие программы, которые не наносят серьёзного вреда, тогда как ДрВеб и некоторые другие антивирусы на сегодня такие программы не считают опасными и не определяют. Так что на коллекции, в которой половина файлов являются всякого рода adware, spyware... КАВ найдёт в 2 раза больше. Но это вовсе не говорит о том, что при отлове действительно опасных "зверей" он тоже будет в 2 раза лучше.


1.Если adware это вирусы как Вы утверждали чуть ранее,как это они умудряются не наносить серьёзного вреда ?
2.Как следует из Ваших же слов,КАВ тоже ловит всё подряд(как и НОД) значит ли это что КАВ тоже не специализированная программа ?
3.Если проверить КАВ и НОД на одинаковой коллекции ВИРУСОВ ,а не "безобидных" adware, spyware, hijackers (Вы уж определитесь что называть Вирусами  :Smiley:  ) не облажается ли КАВ по полной ?
4.НОД - это специализированная программа,её специализация-вирусы,то что она при этом прихватывает "безобидные" adware, spyware, hijackers -это его плюс,а не минус !

----------


## Гость

> Ну и какова же эта дата, назвать сможешь? У KAV расширенные базы были ещё в версии 4.5 (а может, и раньше – я просто не интересовался). Т. е. года полтора как минимум. Про «ближайшее будущее» -это только DrWeb, он один остался такой тормоз.


   Private limited liability company 
   Incorporated in July 2002 
   Established in Germany in the mid 1990's 
   Headquarters in Sweden 
http://www.lavasoft.com/
А вот тебе список апдейтов Spybot S&D
http://www.spybot.info/ru/updatehistory/overview.html 
Вопрос исперчен ? А вообще на будущее : есть такая вещь www.google.com ,если чего не знаешь-вбивай туда,не стесняйся,никто не увидит  :Smiley: 



> Да, дело только в базах, точнее, в желании добавлять spyware в эти базы. Думаю, технически обнаружение по сигнатуре файла, принадлежащего трояну и принадлежащего spyware, не отличается. Значит, могли, но не хотели. Почему – это уже к ним вопрос.


Если не знаешь ответ ,чё пОститься почём зря ?

----------


## anton_dr

А это можно протестить?

Anti Trojan Elite v.3.1.9

Обновилась Anti Trojan Elite, программа для удаления всевозможных троянов и keylogger, которая также поможет обезопасить вашу работу на компьютере. Утилита может сканировать в поисках опасных "подарочков" жесткий диск или память ПК, обладает встроенным сетевым менеджером для мониторинга протоколов, имеет менеджер запущенных процессов, позволяет создавать резервные копии удаляемых файлов. Кроме того, присутствует модуль оптимизации работы ПК, функция обновления программы через Интернет, имеется поддержка работы со сжатым файлами, защита реестра и т.д. Хотя ее работа иногда вызывает нарекания.

В новой версии обновлена база данных троянов. 

Получить Anti Trojan Elite v.3.1.9 можно тут (3,6 Мб, Shareware, Windows All). 

Текст взят с IXBT

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Нет проблем ... я тут пока свожу потихоньку дебет с кредитом по проведенным тестам - результат однозначный - антивири с встроенным антиспайвером лидируют. 
Рейтинг таков:
1.KAV (вне конкурса)
2.VBA (вне конкурса)
*3.DrWEB* 
*4.NOD32*
*5.BitDefender*
*6.A2*
----

----------


## Iceman

> Нет проблем ... я тут пока свожу потихоньку дебет с кредитом по проведенным тестам - результат однозначный - антивири с встроенным антиспайвером лидируют. 
> Рейтинг таков:
> 1.KAV
> 2.VBA
> 3.DrWEB
> 4.NOD32
> 5.BitDefender
> 6.A2
> ----


Недаром говорят, сколько людей - столько мнений.
_http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=94989&page=2
"....Best Heuristics: NOD32 2.5 vs Bitdefender 9?
Well my opinion is NOD32 still is best when it comes to Heurisitcs, Bitdefender 9 is good but not as good as NOD32 
My opinion is that SandBox isent that good anymore so it will probably beet it like NOD32 do..."
и лучше - только КАВ :-)).

----------


## Terry

> Нет проблем ... я тут пока свожу потихоньку дебет с кредитом по проведенным тестам - результат однозначный - антивири с встроенным антиспайвером лидируют. 
> Рейтинг таков:
> 1.KAV
> 2.VBA
> 3.DrWEB
> 4.NOD32
> 5.BitDefender
> 6.A2
> ----


 Вроде бы тут пробегала информация что KAV, VBA, UNA, Stop тестироваться не будут, так как автор теста меняется зверьём с разработчиками этих АВ. А тут вижу два первых места и удивляюсь. Или я что то не так понял?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Это суммарный список, не официальный ... - т.е. официально первые две позиции там отсутствуют, т.к. точно их подсчитать нельзя.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А это можно протестить?
> 
> Anti Trojan Elite v.3.1.9
> .... 
> Текст взят с IXBT


Проблемы с его тестом есть - он не хочет лечить и создавать отчеты без ключа. На каждый найденный файл денег требует  :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*SpyRemover 2.41*

http://www.itcompany.com/remover.htm Cтраница разработчика 
http://www.itcompany.com/remover.exe ~3.01mb

Насколько я понял без ключа она не полнофункциональна, а в чем это заключается я не нашел.. может тоже не удаляет..

----------


## Владимир

Вот ещо один претендент для теста http://www.mks.com.pl/   характеристики о нем самые положительные особенно в плане отлова троянов,любопытно как он себя в тестировании проявит.

----------


## Гость

Yahoo! Toolbar with antispyware был пропущен !
http://messages.toolbar.yahoo.com/to...500001-antispy

----------


## anton_dr

> Проблемы с его тестом есть - он не хочет лечить и создавать отчеты без ключа. На каждый найденный файл денег требует


То есть, вообще неизвестно, что он нашел?
Ну, тогда, как говорится - в Бобруйск жывотное!  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> То есть, вообще неизвестно, что он нашел?
> Ну, тогда, как говорится - в Бобруйск жывотное!


 Визуально примерно одного зверя из 100-200 (я просто считал вопли о регистрации). Но он не говорит, что нашел и где конкретно - это мне очень не понравилось - другие платные продукты проводили сканирование, но по крайней мере рассказывали в логе, что и где найдено. А этот - нет. 
*Гость*
Да, мое упущение - сегодня исправлю

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Yahoo! Toolbar with antispyware был пропущен !
> http://messages.toolbar.yahoo.com/to...500001-antispy


Протестирован - полная ерунда, очередной искатель "шпионов" в реестре - он во время проверки по сути ни разу к диску не обратился. Я напустил на ПК кучу шпионов, они наплодили ключей в реестре - он среагировал - на ключи естетсвенно, а не на самих зверей. Я подделал ему ключик со ссылкой на файл msbb.exe, msbb.exe - это переименованный notepad.exe - срабатывание тут-же. Т.е. он не пытается проверить сигнатуры или как-то иначе понять, зверь это или нет - есть имя в реестре, значит враг  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Тут еще под горячую руку попал *BPS Spyware & Adware Remover (Spyware Striker)*. Продукт внушительного размера, в верхней части окна крутится мультик - летает дракон (явно с несварением желудка) и вертолет (с борта которого палят по дракону). Такое детство я не наблюдал ни в одном из изученных продуктов ... памяти при этом жрет около 30 МБ. База лежит в ini файл,причем значения ключей зашифрованы по xor. Написан на Basic. Сканирует очень медленно ... 
Результат теста - 0 найденных из всей базы. Ищет файлы по именам. Если сделать, к примеру, сделать на диске папку с именем PurityScan (в любом месте проверяемого диска) и положить в нее любые exe файлы, то все они будут "детекированы" как SpyWare.

----------


## miasik

... www.antivirus.com ?
в частности PC-cillin Internet Security
http://www.trendmicro.com/en/product...e/overview.htm

----------


## Гость

Олег !нашёл ещё 1 программу .здесь что все умерли что ли ? http://shield.prevx.com/routes.asp?R=528

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег !нашёл ещё 1 программу .здесь что все умерли что ли ? http://shield.prevx.com/routes.asp?R=528


 В понедельник ее посмотрю, я о такой не слышал ...

----------


## Палыч

> Олег !нашёл ещё 1 программу .здесь что все умерли что ли ? http://shield.prevx.com/routes.asp?R=528


А зарегистрироваться слабо?

----------


## Iceman

> А зарегистрироваться слабо?


"Гюльчатай, покажи личико" (с) Гы-гы-гы-гы

----------


## Гость

я зарегистрирован,лень логиться при входе - мой ник Леон,ну что полегчало ?

----------


## Tra1toR

кстати есть антиспай  SpyCather

----------


## Geser

Нашел нечто интересное об Microsoft AntiSpyware

Разработчики вредоносных и условно опасных программ уже во всю ищут способы обхода Microsoft AntiSpyware. 
В целом утилита производит приятное впечатление, хотя в ней остаются некоторые огрехи, доставшиеся по наследству от компании Giant. Помимо уже упоминавшегося неэффективного цикла обновления продукта, у Microsoft AntiSpyware есть некоторые проблемы с корректным детектированием riskware-программ. Так, например, в «Лабораторию Касперского» обратился один из ее клиентов, который сообщил, что утилиты Microsoft определила файл c:\winnt\system32\notpad.exe как средство удаленного администрирования (Remote Administration Tool). Но сам файл является ничем иным, как французской версией программы «Блокнот» (notepad). По каким-то причинам (не ясно каким) файл был переименован в notpad.exe. Эксперты проверили файл и действительно убедились, что это «Блокнот». Однако утилита Microsoft была абсолютно «уверена», что это вредитель ItEye RAT.

Вначале показалось, что Microsoft AntiSpyware была протестирована еще не на всех версиях (например, языковых) системы. *Но потом выяснилось, что «Блокнот» детектируется вредителем только из-за его имени и местоположения. Другими словами, бета-версия Microsoft AntiSpyware определяет любой файл с именем notpad.exe (даже абсолютно пустой) и местоположением в системной директории (%sysdir%) как утилиту удаленного администрирования.*

http://www.viruslist.com/ru/analysis?pubid=164453811

----------


## azza

На один известный антивирус намякиваешь?  :Smiley:

----------


## Tra1toR

http://download.tenebril.com/pub/bin...er-express.exe   вот еще один AdWare если есть время протестите плиз

----------


## Гость

Странно, что в тесте не принимал участия Spyware Eliminator 4.0. Он считается лучшим в своей категории. Да и spyware doctor тоже хорош. По опыту скажу, что прибивают они  (если зарегестрированы конечно)  100% того, что находят(за очень редким исключением). Так что тесты можно было проводить только по поиску. Кстати базы у spyware doctor обновляются каждый день!!! Так что тесты устаревают ежедневно. А вот DrWeb-ом вылечить реально зараженный комп мне какраз и не удалось.

----------


## Tra1toR

Гость  вы бы зарегились для начала ))) а SpyWare Eleminator ваще не слышал

----------


## Lexua

> Гость  вы бы зарегились для начала ))) а SpyWare Eleminator ваще не слышал



Тогда Вам сюда http://www.aluriasoftware.com/ и сюда hxxp://www.adwarereport.com/

А я зарегистрируюсь потом, не волнуйтесь  :Smiley:

----------


## Tra1toR

ой, не нужно ссылаться на всякие сайты, я вам скока хочешь найду ссылок где разные продукты будут top1....

а ха, еще на скрине и дата  ИЮНЬ !!! лол

мне кажеться adwareport это как раз сайт spyware eleminatora ))

короче посомтрел сайты, чисто маркетинговый прогон, посмотрим что даст тест от Олега )), кстати приду на работу сделаю даже сам тест по SpyWare Eleminator, уж очень мне стало терь интересно )) заоодно и поставим все точки над i

----------


## RiC

> Тогда Вам сюда hxxp://www.aluriasoftware.com/ и сюда hxxp://www.adwarereport.com/


А ещё сюда http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm 
и сюда http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...02312862&EDATE

В тестах *не принимают участия* Антиспайваре сами содержащие Spyware. По этой же причине в тестах отсутствует так-же многими любимый *XSoftSPY*  :Smiley: 

А спай доктор http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/ недавно тестировался - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4104 гхм мягко сказать - результат не очень.

----------


## Tra1toR

во во о чем я и сказал )))

так что тоже тестт отменяю

----------


## Lexua

> А спай доктор http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/ недавно тестировался


При этом даже не указывается какая версия продукта. Конечно он не идеален да и ляпусы с базами там бывают откровенно говоря. Но я же писал: 


> Кстати базы у spyware doctor обновляются каждый день!!! Так что тесты устаревают ежедневно.


 Конечно чтобы получить не Lite базы - прога должна быть зарегена. (Или люди добрые выкладывают)  :Smiley:  
*Tra1toR*

Была фраза 


> а SpyWare Eleminator ваще не слышал


Я обьяснил. Не знаю чего он там содержит, я не заметил. К тому же это комплексный продукт - AntiSpy, Antivirus, AntiSpam, FireWall ~23Mb

----------


## Tra1toR

уже сказала что SPyWare ELeminator ФУФЛО ! это раз
второе тесты приводились на ЛЕТНЕЙ Коллекции, спроси у Олега

УСЕ!

----------


## Lexua

> уже сказала что SPyWare ELeminator ФУФЛО ! это раз
> второе тесты приводились на ЛЕТНЕЙ Коллекции, спроси у Олега
> 
> УСЕ!


Далеко не все с тобой согласны hxxp://anti-spyware-review.toptenreviews.com/

----------


## RiC

> Далеко не все с тобой согласны hxxp://anti-spyware-review.toptenreviews.com/


дарвей

PS: Я уже написал - наличие любых Spyware модулей в программе *однозначно* снимает её с дистанции, какой бы хорошей она не была. Флейм по поводу "Spyware Eliminator" пора заканчивать.

----------


## azza

Если тестирование возродится, то желательно и *MicroWorld AntiVirus Toolkit Utility* (MWAV) пощупать:
http://www.mwti.net/products/mwav/mwav.asp

P.S. На западных родственных форумах её лог используется вместе с Hijack'овским.

----------


## kps

> Если тестирование возродится, то желательно и *MicroWorld AntiVirus Toolkit Utility* (MWAV) пощупать:
> http://www.mwti.net/products/mwav/mwav.asp


Не знаю, что это за MWAV, но на скриншоте там написано eScan, а про него кое-что интересное написано тут:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4656



> F-Secure Anti-Virus , eScan Virus Control и CyberScrub AntiVirus (второе, третье и четвертое место соответственно) также используют антивирусный движок от Лаборатории Касперского по OEM соглашению.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## azza

> Не знаю, что это за MWAV, но на скриншоте там написано eScan


Тады вертаю свою просьбу взад.  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

MWAV это ядро от каспера и шкура от немцев если не ошибаюсь, демо версия ничего не лечит.

----------


## leo

> У меня сейчас нет времени на пространное объяснение почему антивирус должен ловить всё включая троянов, адварь, спайварь и вообще любое вредоносное ПО.


Время так и не появилось?
И сразу же после этого:



> А так AVZ - это утилита, которая ловит все понемного - расчитан он как дополнение к любому серьзному антивирю, для исследования системы и отлова того, что этот антивирь ловить не умеет.


*Geser*,
Тогда зачем (исходя из твоей логики) нужны доп. утилиты вообще и та же AVZ в частности?

----------


## Geser

> Тогда зачем (исходя из твоей логики) нужны доп. утилиты вообще и та же AVZ в частности?


Теоретически, если поставить 2 десятка разных утилит, есть возможность что одна из них когда-нибудь что-то и поймает. Однако я бы захламлять компьютер из за мизерного шанса не стал.
АВЗ - другое дело. Кроме обычного сигнатурного поиска она имеет много очень полезных инструментов для анализа компьютера, отсутствующих в антивирусах и других антинеизвестночто утилиитах.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Теоретически, если поставить 2 десятка разных утилит, есть возможность что одна из них когда-нибудь что-то и поймает. Однако я бы захламлять компьютер из за мизерного шанса не стал.
> АВЗ - другое дело. Кроме обычного сигнатурного поиска она имеет много очень полезных инструментов для анализа компьютера, отсутствующих в антивирусах и других антинеизвестночто утилиитах.


Абсолютно согласен!

----------


## F200

В начале темы говорили что  XoftSpy 4.21 будет тестироваться, а результатов я так и не нашёл. А ещё как насчёт Advanced Spyware Remover 1.80, SpyDefense

----------


## Alexey P.

Мое скромное имхо:
 Вряд ли есть большой смысл тестировать многочисленные клоны и т.п. антишпионов. Ясный и четкий вывод уже есть, и он только подтверждается повседневной практикой: ни одна антишпионская утилита даже не приблизилась по результатам к нормальным антивирусам. Так стоит ли плодить сущности и "растекаться мыслию по древу" (с). Собственно, и антивирусов как собак нерезанных - выбор более чем богатый. А поделки "всего за 29,99 доллара" - можно еще полжизни лопатить, перебирать их новые версии, обновления и т.п.
 Поначалу это тестирование было очень интересно, сейчас же его результат уже в целом предсказуем заранее. Потому вряд ли оно имеет большой смысл. А трудоемкость подготовки, да и проведения такого прилична.

----------


## Tony Mоntana

Если тема тестов еще актуальна, то хотел бы увидеть результаты по новинке отчественного антиспай-прома продукту Safe'n'Sec...

http://www.star-force.ru/computer_se...on.phtml?c=140

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если тема тестов еще актуальна, то хотел бы увидеть результаты по новинке отчественного антиспай-прома продукту Safe'n'Sec...
> 
> http://www.star-force.ru/computer_se...on.phtml?c=140


Нет там никакого антиспая ... просто к Safe'n'Sec прикручен антивирус VBA, выполненный в виде плагина и размещенный в папке с плагинами ... а VBA хороший антивирь и антиспайвер, это известно и без тестов.

Другое дело в том, что я протестировал сам Safe'n'Sec - его "проактивная защита" была сметена одним ударом, в этом плане тот-же DW и KIS 2006 намного устойчивее к обходу и нейтрализации. Дело в том, что проактивная защита основана на том, что защита от установки драйвера реализована перехватом функций в UserMode, а после обхода этой защиты и  установки "троянского" драйвера система оказывается беззащитной. Нейтрализация перехватчиков UserMode и KernelMode у Safe'n'Sec не контролируется и не блокируется, что позволяет аккуратно деактивировать его (дальнейший монитоинг построен на перехвате функций на уровне KiST). Следовательно, у продукта есть как минимум два направления развития и доработки:
1. Перенос контроля над загрузкой посторонних драйверов в KernelMode
2. Реализация защиты своих перехватчиков от обхода и нейтрализации
3. Антируткит (который собственно должен быть совмещен с п.п. 2)

----------


## Tony Montana

Хм... Олег, получается, что СиС абсолютно бесполезный продукт в котором нет заявленного антиспая????!!!

Что касается антивира, то туда прикручен, если я не ошибаюсь, БитДефендер :Wink:  Олег, Вы точно протестили новую версию СиС 2.0 или просто описали впечатления о давнишних своих выводах по поводу предыдущих продуктов этой компании? :Smiley: 

Прочитал всю ветку, но так и не нашел итогов: какой же антиспай самый лучший? (Про то, что антивир лучше ловит спай и трояны я уже понял, но все же инетерсен лидер из специализированных для этого прог :Wink: )

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Посмотри последнюю таблицу
http://www.compress.ru/Archive/CP/2005/10/43/

----------


## Тони Монтана

Спасибо за ссылку :Smiley:  Жаль Каспер не учавствовал :Wink:  Интенресно, он побил бы Др. Вэба, а, Хаттифнатор? :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Хм... Олег, получается, что СиС абсолютно бесполезный продукт в котором нет заявленного антиспая????!!!
> 
> Что касается антивира, то туда прикручен, если я не ошибаюсь, БитДефендер Олег, Вы точно протестили новую версию СиС 2.0 или просто описали впечатления о давнишних своих выводах по поводу предыдущих продуктов этой компании?
> 
> Прочитал всю ветку, но так и не нашел итогов: какой же антиспай самый лучший? (Про то, что антивир лучше ловит спай и трояны я уже понял, но все же инетерсен лидер из специализированных для этого прог)


Я пробовал свежескачанную версию SnS ... можно проверить ее самостоятельно - запустить AVZ, включить притиводействие руткитам и пролечить ...
По поводу "лучшего антиспася" - самый лучший - это "руки + голова" (плюс быть может утилиты типа AVZ, набора утилит Руссиновича и т.п. - для упрощения изучения системы. )
Из продуктов - наилучшие результаты показывает по моит тестам AVP с расширенной базой (но нужно не слепо лечить все, что он видит !! В базе есть RiskWare, которые не опасны в чистом виде), DrWeb (с расширенной базой) - в тестах его нет, т.к. я посылаю им образцы и тест не может быть 100% объективным, VBA неплохо ловит ...

----------


## Xen

Да, самая большая проблема вирусоблокады - это работа в юзермоде =(

----------


## rav

> Прочитал всю ветку, но так и не нашел итогов: какой же антиспай самый лучший?


Лучший антиспайвать- это проактивная защита. Предохраняться намного проще, чем потом вычищать с компа всякое дерьмо, которое ещё и сопротивляется!

----------


## Tony Montana

2 Олег Зайцев,

А как на счет того, что бы посодействовать СиС в разработке их прог? Может поможее усовершенствовать им свои продукты? :Wink:  Или им чужие советы ни к чему?

----------


## rav

Кстати, Олег.

Я тут забросил на wilderssecurity ссылку на твоё исследование. 
Здесь: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showt...=123512&page=2
и здесь http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=124123.

----------


## rav

> 2 Олег Зайцев,
> 
> А как на счет того, что бы посодействовать СиС в разработке их прог? Может поможее усовершенствовать им свои продукты? Или им чужие советы ни к чему?


Во-первых, СнС не есть и никогда не будет массовым продуктом. Во-вторых, продажи софта обычно никоим образом не коррелируют с его качеством. Корелляция здесь идёт лишь с количеством пиара!

----------


## Tony Montana

2 рав,
а мне всегда казалось, что любые усилия разработчиков как раз и должны вести к тому, что бы продукт стал массовым и популярным :Wink:  Мне просто инетересна сама эта фирма. Читал о ней статьи. В различных инетрвью руководство утверждает, что 50% сотрудников у них это бывшие хакеры :Wink:  Именно с этим связывают то, что сломать, например, СтарФорс невозможно, а пользователи говорят о том, что СтарФорс уж больно жесткая защита! (Ну, практически :Wink: ) Может быть, раз там работают экс-хацкеры, то и антиспай они сделают "жестким" и непробиваемым? :Wink:

----------


## rav

> 2 рав,
> а мне всегда казалось, что любые усилия разработчиков как раз и должны вести к тому, что бы продукт стал массовым и популярным


Да. Но это не зависит от качества продукта- это зависит от качества пиара! Посмотри, например, на Симантек AV- фуфло фуфлом, а как продаётся! Плюс- продукт, который требует от пользователя больших технических знаний особенностей операционной системы, по определению массовым быть не может! 




> Мне просто инетересна сама эта фирма. Читал о ней статьи. В различных инетрвью руководство утверждает, что 50% сотрудников у них это бывшие хакеры


Я там как-то работал, писал драйвер прямого обращения к IDE-приводам для СтарФорса. Поверь мне- ничего интересного. Там сидят не сколько бывшие хакеры, сколько бывшие варез-мены и крякеры. Если вообще к обоим этим понятиям подходит слово "бывшие".  :Smiley: 




> Именно с этим связывают то, что сломать, например, СтарФорс невозможно, а пользователи говорят о том, что СтарФорс уж больно жесткая защита! (Ну, практически) Может быть, раз там работают экс-хацкеры, то и антиспай они сделают "жестким" и непробиваемым?


Вот-вот, влияние "жёсткого" пиара на твои мозги уже чувствуется! Если тебе нужен реальный анти-спайварь- ставь себе DefenseWall и расслабься. Не думаю, что найдёшь за такие же деньги решение лучше моего.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Scelio

Всю тему не читал, может уже пробегала ссылка:
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Хотя, верить всему этому следует с опаской, тот же Pest Patrol договорился с одной из контор и исключил из базы целое семейство адвари, про это много писали, Ad-Aware тоже замечен за подобным. SpywareDoctor 3.5.0.478 был нормальным, в 3.5.1.498 помимо обновления модулей, которые и так качаются апдейтером прикрутили GoogleToolbar (правда, пока установка опциональна), который ничем не детектируется, и может быть снесен только руками HijackThis'ом. Про то, как гугля шпионит за пользователями тоже много всего спорного писали...

Сам тоже сравнивал антиспайварные софтины, могу поделиться опытом, надо будет только ветку всю прочитать...

----------


## Влачер

Уважаемый Олег! А TrojanRemover 6.6.7-9 можно потестить?
http://www.simplysup.com/ это домашний адрес. Спасибо

----------


## Макcим

Думаю нет смысла.

----------


## valho

Через яндекс раз-два в месяц пробегает реклама на главной странице от http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?12/02/95 Анти троян элит, после сканирования она мне сказала что у меня три вируса - hiberfil.sys, pagefile.sys и авира, так как доступ к ним запрещён значит это вирусы и надо зарегистрироваться чтоб их удалить, после этого попросили заплатить 39 там чего то, у.е. вроде

----------


## Vagon

Пользовался разными в то время,но после того,как появился AVZ и идущие с ним лечилки (софт Гмер итд.) - тот мусор стал вообще не нужен.Я даже по традиции,когда приходится кому-нить комп лечить,то по традиции,если вижу на компе,то сразу сношу,потому что их время уже прошло,а захламлять комп лишним барахлом лучше не надо,компу легче будет переваривать.

----------

